# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  comment supprimer le dossier autorun.inf de mon flash disque?

## kawther

bonjour;
suite  l'utilisation de l'outil flash_desinfector j'ai constat la prsence d'un dossier sur mon flash disque intitul autorun.inf. Quand j'ai essay de le supprimer il m'affiche ce message:
impossible de supprimer ipt3. this folder was created by flash_ disinfector: le fichier spcifique est introuvable.
et le dossier reste dans mon flash ce qui me parait anormal

----------


## SoftAbdou

Bonjour
Tout les fichiers autorun.inf je les supprime avec un antivirus  ::mrgreen:: 
bon journe

----------


## kawther

bonsoir
mon antivirus ne dtecte pas ce genre de fichier comme virus, en fait c'est un dossier gnr par un outil de netoyage de flash disque mais ce qui me gne c'est que je n'ai pas pu le supprimer. avec quel antivirus tu l'as supprim?

----------


## SoftAbdou

> avec quel antivirus tu l'as supprim?


Bonjour
avec kespersky et  F-secure 

juste une remarque moi je supprime les fichier autorun.inf manuellement aussi  :;):  juste il faut aller au options dossier -> afficher les fichiers cachs mais puisque tu peux pas supprime se fichier veux dire que cette ressource est utilis par un processus et tu doit dsactiv se processus pour supprimer le fichier.

Bonne chance et Bonne journe

----------


## pi-2r

bonjour,
utilise le logiciel unlocker
bonne journe  :;):

----------


## FillPCA

> bonjour;
> suite  l'utilisation de l'outil flash_desinfector j'ai constat la prsence d'un dossier sur mon flash disque intitul autorun.inf. Quand j'ai essay de le supprimer il m'affiche ce message:
> impossible de supprimer ipt3. this folder was created by flash_ disinfector: le fichier spcifique est introuvable.
> et le dossier reste dans mon flash ce qui me parait anormal


Salut,

Ceci ne doit pas tre supprim. C'est une sorte de vaccination qui immunise la cl contre certaines infections affectant les flash-disks.

FillPCA

----------


## Djug

> le dossier reste dans mon flash ce qui me parait anormal


c'est presque :



> Ceci ne doit pas tre supprim. C'est une sorte de vaccination qui immunise la cl contre certaines infections affectant les flash-disks.


en fait  quand un programme tante de crer un nouveau fichier autorun.inf il ne peut pas le faire  car le nom autorun.inf est existe dj (il suffit alors de supprimer ce rpertoire puis de crer le fichier autorun.inf)

mais comme il existe des virus qui font la suppression avant de crer leur autorun il faut  alors protger ce dossier  
e
la protection se fait en crant  une dossier qui ne respect  pas les "lois" du windows (utilisation des nom reserver tel que LPT  ou CON..  )


en tout cas si vous voulez vraiment le supprimer alors tape cette commande dans l'invite de commande

md \\.\x:\autorun.inf\NomDuFichier

puis supprime normalement le dossier autorun.inf

(peut tre ca va fonctionner  :;): )

----------

